# TBG Single Band Cuts For Hunting



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi I am new to this forum and really looking forward to all the information I will gather from it. My first post is about band sets and power. I have a nice natural I made and have been shooting it for quite some time and am fairly accurate at around 20 yards (4/5 shots within a tennis ball size). I have around 1000 3/8" steel balls and know this is far capable of taking a rabbit here in Australia. I am using 25-20mm taper TBG singles and is a fine set for taking birds etc. But I am sceptical of its ability to take a rabbit and would like some input on a good band set to take rabbits using 3/8" steel. Also band life is a decent thing for me as TBG isn't too cheap in Australia and band life is a must. On the 25-20mm sets I get around 400 ish shots before I get a rip then 10 more shots before a break at the pouch. So would like a band set with a decent life and ability to take rabbits using 3/8" Steel. Maybe even 1" straight cuts as I know straight cuts get decent band life and saw some old posts and thoughts on this...


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I thougt slingshots are illegal in Oz?  ...Anyway, these days, I would say just get chinese rubber. If you want to hunt then get an 0.7 or more. Precise, Sumeike, GZK, So Bong... all will do the job.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Gzk orange is the elastic I got the most life out of. As far as elastic thickness is concerned, it really depends on your draw length, mostly.


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> I thougt slingshots are illegal in Oz?  ...Anyway, these days, I would say just get chinese rubber. If you want to hunt then get an 0.7 or more. Precise, Sumeike, GZK, So Bong... all will do the job.


They are illegal in the ACT but here in Queensland they're legal. Do you have any opinions on TBG as I already have a decent amount and watch people such as Gamekeeper John hunt with it all the time....


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

skropi said:


> Gzk orange is the elastic I got the most life out of. As far as elastic thickness is concerned, it really depends on your draw length, mostly.


My draw lengh is 28.5 inches and I tend to cut my bands at 17cm lengh, too short?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

HighCountryHunter said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> > I thougt slingshots are illegal in Oz?  ...Anyway, these days, I would say just get chinese rubber. If you want to hunt then get an 0.7 or more. Precise, Sumeike, GZK, So Bong... all will do the job.
> ...


Good to know if I ever wanna move down under!  Regarding TBG, I dont think it's worth using as slingshot elastic. It's too expensive for me as well (in Malaysia). Of course I've enjoyed the TBG that came with frames but it's not indespensible. Sumeike is now my favourite brand. Just give the Chinese elastics a try. Easy to get and much cheaper than TBG.


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

urbanshooter said:


> HighCountryHunter said:
> 
> 
> > urbanshooter said:
> ...


Okay thankyou!  I'll give this gzk stuff a try...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

0.7 gzk should be good enough for you! Keep in mind it is a bit stiff, but fast elastic. I like it a lot!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Take all of this with a grain of salt... I am still very new to slingshots. (picked one up 3 months ago) However, in the last couple months I have put down a few rabbits with 1 1/4 inch straight cut TBG, and a 3/8 steel ball (although a half inch ball shoots WAY better). Cut your bands to elongate 5x and put in a good shot. Head and neck shots will have them breakdancing for you.

Post pics of your successes.

I have recently switched to GZK green .76 MM cold resistant, here in AK the temps are down into the 20s and I am still putting the smack on em with marbles at 15 yards.
































































Most of these were taken with marbles. The muskrat was taken with a 1/2 steel ball. I have no doubt that a 3/8 steel would do the trick if you can put a head shot on them.

Get to where you can hit a gatorade cap 4/5 times and then go hunting!

These are all 16cm 6.25 inches bands active length and I draw to 32 in. You could probably go a bit shorter on your bands.
Msturm


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

skropi said:


> 0.7 gzk should be good enough for you! Keep in mind it is a bit stiff, but fast elastic. I like it a lot!


No probs thanks heaps!


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

msturm said:


> I have recently switched to GZK green .76 MM cold resistant, here in AK the temps are down into the 20s and I am still putting the smack on em with marbles at 15 yards.


No problem mate cheers heaps. Would you recommend the gzk thinking of putting an order in for 2m just to try it out... but also I love band life and don't tend to get more than 350-400 shots out of one band set, would straight cut be better for the theraband and roughly how many shots do you get from one set?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

msturm said:


> Take all of this with a grain of salt... I am still very new to slingshots. (picked one up 3 months ago) However, in the last couple months I have put down a few rabbits with 1 1/4 inch straight cut TBG, and a 3/8 steel ball (although a half inch ball shoots WAY better). Cut your bands to elongate 5x and put in a good shot. Head and neck shots will have them breakdancing for you.
> 
> Post pics of your successes.
> I have recently switched to GZK green .76 MM cold resistant, here in AK the temps are down into the 20s and I am still putting the smack on em with marbles at 15 yards.
> ...


You can't argue with success!! That's some fine table fair my friend!!


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

HighCountryHunter said:


> msturm said:
> 
> 
> > I have recently switched to GZK green .76 MM cold resistant, here in AK the temps are down into the 20s and I am still putting the smack on em with marbles at 15 yards.
> ...


I have had great success with the GZK green I have not broke a band yet and they are on my two go to hunting slings. I shoot probably 25-50 shots a day. So my guess would be so far about 500 shots or so with no sign of wear. I put straight cuts on all my frames, I started shooting straight cuts and if it ain't broke I am not eager to fix it. My green bands are 1 1/4 straights too. I can't speak with any authority on the benefits of tapers, I too like longevity and the green is tougher than the TBG and it loses less pop in the cold. So yes I would recommend it.


----------



## HighCountryHunter (Nov 19, 2019)

msturm said:


> HighCountryHunter said:
> 
> 
> > msturm said:
> ...


No probs mate cheers heaps


----------

